# Starting Distance to sight in a 22-250



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi, I am new to this site (awesome site). But reading I have found a lot of very useful information. So, I just bought a Browning A-Bold 22-250. I have shot it a little just to see what it like. But this weekend I want to sight it in good. What would be a good starting distance and how much drop would I get at longer ranges? Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Need a bullet weight and velocity 1st but we can make a few assumptions.

I like a "dead-on" hold at 200yds. Most everything I own is sighted for a dead on hold @ 200. With a 200yd zero I can still hold on the top edge of a coyote and kill them @ 300yds, the vast majority of my shooting is well under 300yds, most of it is 150yds and less, that's why I use a 200yd zero. That also eliminates guessing regardless of what rifle I have in hand.

A 22-250 shooting 55gn bullets @ 3600fps (assumption) with a 200yd zero would be -5.5" @ 300yds, -17.5" @ 400yds (if you have a duplex reticle and a higher powered scope 12x or greater, it's likely that the intersection of the fine and heavy part of the crosshair is close to "dead-on" at this distance, you'll have to shoot it to know for sure), -26.3 @ 450yds, and -37.5" @ 500yds. That's assuming you have a scope mounted in med rings that is roughly 1.5" above the centerline of the bore. A scope in high rings will make the trajectory appear a bit flatter, a scope in very low rings will have the opposite effect.

These are very broad generalities and targets are the only way to know for sure if these statements are accurate. This should however give you a starting point to work from. Others will have good advice as well.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i only have acess to a 100 yrd range so i go 1" high at 100.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you for all your help. I got a few boxes of 45 gn to play around with. But I was planning to get 55 gn to sight in and hunt with. I just git thge 45 gn Winchester Brand because Sports Authority had 40 rounds for $16 dollars. I bought a mess just to play around with. I love to shoot. I bought a Browning Safari 300 win with BOSS last fall. I sure can't affort to go and just shoot with that. Had to sell my first born for a box of Ballistic Silvertips. But again, thank you. There seems to be a bunch of good guys on here that don't mind helping. Have a Great New Year!


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

if you reload you can reaload those silver tips and save a ton of cash at almost 40 bucks a box its unreal when you can load them for around 8 bucks or less


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Just wanted to say thank you. We took about 30 shots at 100 yards got it zeroed in then moved to 600 yards. We were hitting a small WD-40 can at that distance. What a rifle! Sin Man what kind of reloader would you suggest and where would I find one and around how much will I spend? That rifle is so much fun to shoot.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i got the lee aniversay kit off ebay it was 120 bucks with the 22-250 dies. and then midway has all of your reloading supplys. also local shops can have some good deals on powder and you dont have to pay the $20 hazmat fee for shipping powder.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you so much. I will look into it tonight when I get home from work.


----------

